# Pull rite hitches



## Lwayne (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone have a pull rite auto sliding hitch. ?


----------



## NuVintage (Aug 1, 2013)

Lwayne;84133 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a pull rite auto sliding hitch. ?



Hello Wayne and welcome to the Forum! I read your post and had to find out what an 'auto sliding hitch is. I can honestly say I learned something this morning. You must be wanting to tow a 5th wheel with a short bed pickup? It's not something I've ever had any experience with, but I hope someone on this forum has an answer for you.

Best to you,

Clyde


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 3, 2013)

We have installed several pull rite 5th hitches.  I might be able to answer your question


----------

